# Very long post about aspiring Makeup Artist



## MK09 (Sep 12, 2009)

I erased the post because i didn't want my life story left up,as alot of it is quite embarrassing to me.But thank you so very very much to everyone who replied,you've helped me more then you know


----------



## fuzz (Sep 12, 2009)

_Its never to late to follow ur dreams.Go for it!My cousin is 27 and she just finished her make up course.I myself happen to be a self taught make up artist.Im 25.I love make up like u with passion and at times i feel strange tellin ppl i wana work as a mua or in the make up field but i love it,i have the skills and its all that matters.Infact i have two little boys its why im not out there workin as an mua or attending make up school but when they get abit older im gona go for it no matter how old i am._

_Im very sad to hear bout ur health conditions.But im glad miracles have happened with u.ur a very strong lady!_

_I hope this helps abit._


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 12, 2009)

I was raised in a home where we were told that we could do anything we set our minds and hearts on, and I believe that for you too!  You've already overcome so much, I think the only hurdle you will have to overcome is your insecurity.  
You will lose absolutely nothing by trying, so go for it!  It's your dream, and if following it will make you happy, go for it!  We are our own biggest hurdles when it comes to accomplishing our goals, but I think that you have surmounted so much negative circumstances already, that taking on something positive will completely change your life...
Make it happen for yourself, you can do it!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 12, 2009)

To Fuzz:I feel a bit better knowing your cousin just finished her course at 27 lol For some reason i guess ive had this idea in my head that starting out at 16,18,or perhaps 21 was the norm and anything over and im over the hill in MUA world lol.Like starting out in a makeup course at 26 or 27 would feel out of place,like going an joining a high school class now.Id feel like the oldie who didnt quite belong lol But your right it really shouldn't matter what age we are.Its something i loved since forever and i would really love to learn more and develop the skills.And id love nothing more then to be a proper MUA and work in this field 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be so proud of myself. And i know what you mean, my friends and family have never quite got my passion for makeup.There makeup routine consists of coverup ,mascara and on occasion eye liner.Never even a gloss or lipstick! lol So they really dont get it.Makeup to them is just this shallow thing.But to me its so much more.You share the same passion so i dont need to tell you all my reasons why. Im sure you get exactly what im saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you very much for replying to my thread.It has helped! 



To Dahlia_Rayn: I wish i grew up thinking i could be whatever i wanted to be.I remember i told this person close to me once when i was 19 what i wanted to do.And they looked at me and said in all seriousness well you can take a course and try but your not  going to be any good at it.Talk about a stab in the heart right? lol He said be a waitress or something like that you'll be good at that.I remember thinking thats all you think i can be,a waitress? But your are a billion percent right my number one and hardest hurdle to overcome is my very very deep rooted insecurities.And your also right,what can i lose by trying! Thank you very much.Sometimes you just need that reminder lol So thank you.



Thank you both so much.It might not seem like something hard but posting this thread was very hard for me to do.Thank you both for responding.It means alot! I really didnt think anybody would reply lol And ive been thinking about this all last night and all day today and i just have to go for it for real.Not just think about it i need to really make steps toward making it happen.I want to so badly so im going to do it.If i show up for my first class and look like a fool,whatever! Im a bit older then everyone else who cares.Ill get some botox! lol.If i show up and my makeup looks a hot mess,thats ok ill learn how to do it proper lmao.Its obviously not just a passing interest in makeup,its so much more then that.I need to face my insecurities and just go for it.No more excuses! I truly feel that this will make me truly truly happy.I think facing my insecurity and fear will benefit me in a million ways.Even if im never one of the best i will eventually be my best at this art.Im so eager to learn learn learn.I have the interest and passion,the creativity.Now i just need to acquire the proper techniques.I actually feel a bit more happy right now just thinking about it ,knowing and just thinking ok i really am going to go for it this time for real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im very excited


----------



## janel (Sep 12, 2009)

hi there--i'd like to chime in if i may.  first of all, i'm glad that you have experienced some miracles in trms of your health issues--that in itself is a great thing.  i will pray that you continue to improve. secondly, lte me tell you something...i am 49 years old and i too am now attempting to pursue a career in makeup artisty.  why do you think 27 is "over the hill"?  honey, if you are over the hill then what does that make me?!?  (dead, probably!)  i'm looking to train with a working MUA instead of going the school route--don't have the money for schooling and no programs available in my region and even if they were, would probably focus on hair moreso than makeup artistry.  yeah, i get the looks and the "advice" also, but what the hell--why should i listen to what the naysayers are saying?  just because they've not ever taken a risk and tried to pursue their passion/dream doesn't mean that i can't risk pursuing mine, does it?  you hang in there and go for what YOU want, and to heck with what everyone else says--if it's what you truly want and you believe and have faith, you will get to where you want to be!  be blessed...


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 13, 2009)

If you can endure all that, becoming a make up artist will be a piece of cake girl! I just recently decided to pursue my dream of becoming a MAC artist 2 months ago and Im OLDER than you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Desire,passion & your willingness to learn will take you far. This site was really helpful for me..Ive learned so much and continue to learn everytime I visit. I wish you the best of luck and continued success in battling your health issues


----------



## MK09 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Janel:its inspiring to see at 49 your still going for it.It makes me see that ive been quite silly,thinking 27 its too old to start out as a MUA.Thank you for pointing that out to me.I don't have the money for the courses either and i don't live anywhere near a proper makeup artist school.But i plan on saving and going to California or New York to take some proper classes,not focused on hair! lol My goal is to go to MUD.Ive been getting there school catalog every year since i was 18.I have quite a collection now! lol I would get them in the mail every year and i would always dream about what it would be like to actually go.And now i am going to go for it,i finally decided that no matter what i am going to do it.Im very excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your right i did get one miracle in my life.I had a brilliant neurosurgeon and thanks to him i can walk again,he changed my life,he gave me back my life.My second chance at life! My miracle! So i best not waste it right? lol Thank you for replying to my thread.And i hope that training with a MUA goes brilliantly for you! Best of Luck!




Hello Sushi~Flower: Congratulations on pursuing your dream that's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope my Desire,passion & willingness to learn will take me far too! Its really so true that what holds be back  more then anything is my insecurities.But i truly hope pursuing something i love will help me overcome those issues.And i hope my passion for it will void out the negaive self doubts.Thank you so very much for the well wishes.I wish you the best of luck as well & lots of success


----------



## bad girl glam (Sep 13, 2009)

i am 31 and i will be completing my Esthetic's program in 3 weeks.  i am a mother of two toddlers and it has been a crazy ride since.  i will be ordering and buidling my professional makeup kit next week too.  it is never too late.  don't let anything hold you back.  once you get into this field, the options are endless.  the great thing about going to school is the fact that i will be certified and licensed as an esthetician and a makeup artist.  i really didn't learn much about makeup, but i will still have the credentials i need as a professional.  and it is required by state law to be licensed.  maybe you can check out some schools that have financial aid.


----------



## MK09 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello bad girl glam: I do plan on looking into financial aid and grants,hopefully everything financially will go smoothly ,fingers crossed lol But i agree with you none of us should let anything hold us back.I think i was just really needing to hear and be reminded that yes i can actually do this,and i shouldn't let silly little insecurities hold me back in life.After getting everyone's positive replies on my thread including yours ive been reminding that it is possible and i can do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And im feeling very excited and motivated again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And BTW an early congratulations to you on your upcoming completion of your Esthetics program! I don't have children yet but i can only imagine it must be quite hard going to school and raising children at the same time! Good for you! I wish you the best of luck.

I know like you this is going to be a crazy ride for me too.Its going to be stressful and really hard and i know ill be struggling alot lol But i know it will be worth it. Thank you for replying to my thread!


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 14, 2009)

Count me as a "older" person starting out too.  I'm 36.


----------



## User49 (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont think you should ever put an age on learning new things! And I think that you have enough determination and enthusiasm to go really far. I would start by looking into doing a course. To get your basics. I found with myself I learnt more from other make up artist and learning with them than from textbooks ect. Just take your positive attitude with you. Good luck!


----------



## User49 (Sep 14, 2009)

PS most people dont even know what they want to do with their lives. They end up looking back thinking why didn't i pursue this or that. So definitely go for it and try not to worry about what people think. It sounds like you've been through some extraordinary circumstances which will only make you stronger. Don't be afraid! You deserve to be happy


----------



## Rita Baumann (Sep 16, 2009)

There are a TON of people starting over with new careers nowadays - many lost their old jobs and have no choice.  God bless you - and I wish you success!!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Sep 16, 2009)

your post was very intense... thank you for sharing your feelings with us. all i can say is that if u have a passion to be a makeup artist, then be a makeup artist. you don't need to go to a school and have someone give you that title of "makeup artist"... if u practice, practice, practice u will get there. i always thought i wasn't a real "makeup artist" until i went to makeup school, but i was wrong. i already live & breath makeup it is my passion, and all i had to do was own it! if u keep learning, researching, practicing anything and everything about makeup, you will get there regardless what your age is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



follow your dreams and we will be here to cheer you on! good luck!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 22, 2009)

wow you've gone through so much but yet you are still here. i'm so happy for you but it also breaks my heart knowing that you went through SO much..

you know what? it's never too late to pursue your dreams. no one ever said, "in order to be a successful makeup artist, you must be a pro at age 18" or anything like that, you know? 

who knows..you incredibly journey could inspire others to pursue their dreams. 26 isn't even old! you're still in your prime. God has given you another chance to make the most out of your life. go out there and get it!


----------

